# Duplexdruck seeeehr langsam KyoceraFS-C5030N



## Zero2000 (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Ich wollte euch mal um Rat fragen.
Ich habe einen Farblaserdrucker KyoceraFS-C5030N.
Wenn ich eine einzelne Seite habe, dann druckt er mir diese nachdem er Sie in den Drucker eingelesen hat auch mehrere male hintereinander schnell aus.

Nun habe ich ein PDF-Dokument (23,4MB) mit 20 Seiten und vielen Bildern.
Das soll er mir EINMAL ausdrucken und zwar Beidseitig. Duplexeinheit ist vorhanden. Und dabei bricht er sich 'nen Zacken aus der Krone.

Das drucken ist absolut langsam. Ein Anruf bei der Kyocera-Hotline brachte mich darauf den Treiber von KPDL auf PCL5c umzustellen dann druckt er schneller... Dachten die...

Dann macht er mir aus meinen 23,4MB stolze 586MB und es dauert noch länger.
Im Drucker sind 640MB RAM von denen ich 576MB als RAM-DISK verwende...

Habt Ihr ne Idee wie ich das schneller ausdrucken kann
Warum kann er nicht das Dokument welches ja bloß 23,4MB hat in den Drucker laden und dann schön nacheinander ausdrucken?

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe.
MfG MAIK


----------

